# Black creek...more to the story



## cnyiceguy (Apr 13, 2012)

I saw your thread on the Black Creek rainbows. Shoot me a PM back if you want the details. I know how they got there and why they are still there. I grew up in the Glenmont area and my father and I used to fish that creek religiously in the 70's. It's so ironic, I live in NY state now and drove through Glenmont to look at the creek last fall. (my entire family still lives in Ohio including a brother near Loudonville) It still looked fishy, and I wondered if the rainbows were still there. I Googled Black Creek fish studies and your thread popped up, but I didn't see the DNR study. 

Take care.
Mitch


----------



## cnyiceguy (Apr 13, 2012)

I have to make 5 posts for PMs.


----------



## cnyiceguy (Apr 13, 2012)

This is #3.


----------



## cnyiceguy (Apr 13, 2012)

Now we are up to 4. Bare with me!


----------



## cnyiceguy (Apr 13, 2012)

Ok.......5. Ta da.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Do you have any rainbow recipes? 

Also, do they like roostertails?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Hey Mitch, tell us all a little more about black creek if you want. I just noticed this thread.


----------



## cnyiceguy (Apr 13, 2012)

First, as far as I know, most of the creek is private property. So please ask if you go there. The rainbow's are wild and naturally reproducing but they are not native. (no rainbows are east of the Rockies). There was a trout hatchery on one of the small tributaries upstream from Glenmont in the late 60s and 70s. Due to a couple of floods and an occasional release by the owner, the rainbows got into the creek. The hatchery owner told my Dad and I he saw some trout well upstream from his hatchery spawning, and netted a few of the holes to see what they held. Low and behold he caught some small naturally reproduced rainbows. My father and I fished the creek in the spring and caught released brood fish up to 3-4 lbs , but most were 10-12 inches. I got married and move away in the late 70s and my father didn't stream fish much because the walleye were booming. It sounds like the fish are small, but there could be some bigger ones. We used fly tackle most of the time, but caught a few on small spinners. This is really ironic, because I was in the area last summer. I stopped at a couple of bridges and peered into the creek just wondered...are they still there?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

That's very very cool! Yep, they're still there. I kind of doubt if anyone from here has gone and explored it yet. The ones exploring wouldn't be the type to keep the trout or trespass...still waiting on a report...it can be vague guys 

If all else fails, it's on my list for "creeks to visit in ohio someday". Thanks for your input, the mystery has for the most part bee solved. Those surveys don't tell much about the size of the fish. if the watershed under 20 sq. mi., fish weights are not recorded. 




cnyiceguy said:


> First, as far as I know, most of the creek is private property. So please ask if you go there. The rainbow's are wild and naturally reproducing but they are not native. (no rainbows are east of the Rockies). There was a trout hatchery on one of the small tributaries upstream from Glenmont in the late 60s and 70s. Due to a couple of floods and an occasional release by the owner, the rainbows got into the creek. The hatchery owner told my Dad and I he saw some trout well upstream from his hatchery spawning, and netted a few of the holes to see what they held. Low and behold he caught some small naturally reproduced rainbows. My father and I fished the creek in the spring and caught released brood fish up to 3-4 lbs , but most were 10-12 inches. I got married and move away in the late 70s and my father didn't stream fish much because the walleye were booming. It sounds like the fish are small, but there could be some bigger ones. We used fly tackle most of the time, but caught a few on small spinners. This is really ironic, because I was in the area last summer. I stopped at a couple of bridges and peered into the creek just wondered...are they still there?


----------

